# Too young to mate?



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Bliss and November have been really flirty behind their bars, so I put them in the same cage, and they started kissing and being all lovey! Bliss had gotten into mating position many times, but November isn't sure what to do… Should I let them mate and have eggs, or should I replace them with plastic eggs. Bliss has only laid once, and she's about four months old, November is a year and three months. As far as I know, She's too young. I don't think I should separate them though, they're so happy! Grooming each other, kissing, sleeping together, the whole deal!  She also sticks her head in his neck puff and they both just sit like that. It's so sweet!
Other question; with Bliss's first eggs, she cracked them both, if I do let them have babies, do you think she'd crack those too? She seemed to find laying hard, puffy butt and everything. Took her a long time to get it out. I kinda freaked out 'cause I thought she was eggbound and I have no money to save her!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

4 months is awfully young to be laying eggs already they don't mature till 6 to 7 months old, and i wouldn't breed till at least 10 months to a year, i take the new pairs eggs first round and give fake to make sure they both know to sit on them when it's their turn. i had a pair that i had to do this to 3 times before they figured it out about who's time it was to sit on the eggs. now they are on their second baby which just hatched 6 days ago.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

I'm guessing when I say four months. When I got her she looked just fledged, but now she looks about the same, two months later. So I'm not really sure if she was an adult already. She's tiny, and has a disproportionately (In my eyes) large beak.
I won't breed for another while then. Either way, I'm not letting any eggs hatch until I make sure the loft is in peak condition and everyone is healthy, I don't want anything to go wrong this time, no more lessons that cost lives.


----------

